# Mother arrested for child neglect after 12-year-old daughter gives birth



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jul 30, 2021)

Mother arrested for child neglect after 12-year-old daughter gives birth​





Desiree Castaneda was charged with enabling child sex abuse and child neglect.(Tulsa Police Department / Facebook)
By Debra Dolan
Published: Jul. 30, 2021 at 7:26 AM CDT|Updated: 2 hours ago





TULSA, Okla. (Gray News) – Police arrested a mother in Oklahoma for child neglect after her 12-year-old daughter gave birth to the child of a man twice her age.

According to the Tulsa Police Department, an investigation revealed the child’s mother and family members were aware of the relationship between 24-year-old Juan Miranda-Jara and the girl.
Miranda-Jara admitted to police he had been in a relationship with the girl since October 2020. Police say the family allowed for the relationship to happen.

“There are photos of the family throwing a baby shower for the victim and the suspect,” police wrote in a statement posted on Facebook.


Officers were called to the hospital July 14 when the 12-year-old was in labor delivering Miranda-Jara’s child. Miranda-Jara was arrested and charged at that time for first degree rape.


After further investigation into the case, the 12-year-old’s mother, Desiree Castaneda, was charged with enabling child sex abuse and child neglect.


----------



## kcbelle925 (Jul 30, 2021)

Disgusting. The guy was probably giving the mom money.

And her brows look like trash.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jul 30, 2021)

I’m wondering if these folks thought that this was ok. The rapist brought the girl into the hospital like everything was cool. Blows my mind.


----------



## chocolat79 (Jul 30, 2021)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> I’m wondering if these folks thought that this was ok. The rapist brought the girl into the hospital like everything was cool. Blows my mind.


I feel like they DID feel like it was OK. I mean,  the baby daddy was surprised that he was arrested.  I wonder if the Mom had been raped or in some similar situation to think this was OK.  I mean,  her eyebrows let me know something's not quite right with her.


----------



## frizzy (Jul 30, 2021)

Yea, those brows deserve their own thread.


----------



## Brownie (Aug 1, 2021)

frizzy said:


> Yea, those brows
> 
> 
> chocolat79 said:
> ...


...Funniest line today


----------



## lesedi (Aug 2, 2021)

A baby shower!!???
That poor child doesn’t even know she’s a victim.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Aug 2, 2021)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> Mother arrested for child neglect after 12-year-old daughter gives birth​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw the article when the guy was arrested when he walked in the with the child cause she was in labor. They said the hospital officials said he was confused as to why he was in trouble. 

I also know for a fact and had 2 girls have their periods all of a sudden start after they had been touched, raped or simply started having sex. Like they get their 1st menses within 6 months of it. They were pregnant within 3-4 months after that. Same age. And I know he knew this was a child cause breast development or not, she most likely looked young. I hope they kickherass in jail. Lord knows I told the grandmother of one, I hope I never meet your daughter.


----------



## MamaBear2012 (Aug 2, 2021)

I read a different article about this yesterday. In all of the mess, I was also shocked to see the girl's father is serving a 12 year sentence in prison for first degree rape. This little girl is surrounded by people who are failing her.


----------



## LiftedUp (Aug 3, 2021)

Each adult in this situation is disgusting. Absolutely disgusting.


----------



## january noir (Aug 3, 2021)

What a tragic situation, that along with her eyebrows!  YIKES!


----------



## [email protected]@ (Aug 3, 2021)

chocolat79 said:


> I feel like they DID feel like it was OK. I mean,  the baby daddy was surprised that he was arrested.  I wonder if the Mom had been raped or in some similar situation to think this was OK.  I mean,  her eyebrows let me know something's not quite right with her.



I was in 9th grade when I had a classmate who was legally married. She was Hispanic. I had another classmate in the same school who had a baby at home. Also Hispanic. So yeah, this ish is normal somewhere.


----------



## kupenda (Aug 3, 2021)

It’s cultural yall. Hence the surprise. I’ve seen it first hand so many times. I’m not even shocked by this


----------



## frizzy (Aug 3, 2021)

I had a classmate in 10th grade that was married with an infant.   She drove an old timey arsed car and her husband was much older, like in his 40s or something. I internally rationalized this white girl was from WV or some other hillbilly place. 

All that to say that for looots of cultures and religions around the world this is normal.  Not the out of wedlock part, but girls being young, and under 18 y.o.

U.S. men travel to these places all the time to rape these children.


----------



## demlew (Aug 4, 2021)

kupenda said:


> It’s cultural yall. Hence the surprise. I’ve seen it first hand so many times. I’m not even shocked by this



Yep. I was coming to say this. Unfortunately, this is still common in several parts of Mexico. It's not right, but it's cultural.


----------



## nysister (Aug 4, 2021)

kupenda said:


> It’s cultural yall. Hence the surprise. I’ve seen it first hand so many times. I’m not even shocked by this





demlew said:


> Yep. I was coming to say this. Unfortunately, this is still common in several parts of Mexico. It's not right, but it's cultural.


Whaaat?!?! I didn't realize that this was something that some Mexicans did. Wow that is so disturbing.


----------



## demlew (Aug 4, 2021)

nysister said:


> Whaaat?!?! I didn't realize that this was something that some Mexicans did. Wow that is so disturbing.



Yep. It's one of the sad facts I learned while in studying Spanish in college.


----------

